# Some grips



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a file to cut and complete the entire front of the grips and then I have to cut the
Back notch but I don't do that. However, I do cut them out with the cnc with a different file. They are 1/8" shorter and will fit ambi extended safeties. No need for the notch. I cut a jig with the cnc to put the grip on (goes in both holes) and then I rotate it back and forth in the platen of my 2x72 knife grinder. I do have to make some minor adjustments to it. Marc sent me some old growth yellow pine and some pvc or something or another and I'm going to make some jigs out of that when I get back from Arkansas in august.


Buckeye burl












Cherry burl hybrids.













Webbwood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2017)

The pine would be great for grips....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> The pine would be great for grips....


I'm saving it for something special. Like a set for a Star Wars Jedi yankee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 6, 2017)

Those are beauties! Especially like the green one! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 7, 2017)

Really nice, what is Webbwood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Really nice, what is Webbwood?


Dymondwood replacement. Same as dymalux almost. Different manufacturer. I like the webbwood better and you use to be able to order one panel of dymalux but they have done for to big and now you have to order 10. Dymalux sells spectraply also.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2017)

Beautiful, makes me want to by a gun just to have something to put those grips on. You cant have to many guns ya know!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice work. CNC's are almost limitless on what can be done with them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

CWS said:


> Nice work. CNC's are almost limitless on what can be done with them.


Yeah but I am limited in what I can do lol I only cut them so I can still do most of it by hand. Figure I'm not going into production anyway


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Beautiful, makes me want to by a gun just to have something to put those grips on. You cant have to many guns ya know!


Buy two or three then


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm saving it for something special. Like a set for a Star Wars Jedi yankee


Ahhh -ha , there's one of those jet eye Yoda rascals close to me , loads massive logs on a trailer single handely.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 7, 2017)

Damn fine looking grips Tony! I like that finish too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn fine looking grips Tony! I like that finish too.


Thanks. I liked it when I got finished also


----------



## CWS (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Yeah but I am limited in what I can do lol I only cut them so I can still do most of it by hand. Figure I'm not going into production anyway


I don't use mine enough to remember how I did it the last time. I get about 20 signs done recently for a produce market. very nice grips.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 7, 2017)

How do you spell CNC?


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 7, 2017)

BTW - very nice looking grips!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> How do you spell CNC?


I don't know. Do I look smart or something.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> BTW - very nice looking grips!


Thanks


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I don't know. Do I look smart or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

